# Fur The More 2018



## Open_Mind (Oct 30, 2017)

... only 172 days!
Theme: Fantasy in the Sakura Forest

April 20-22, 2018
Sheraton Tysons Hotel, Tysons, VA

Home - Fur The More 2018


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 30, 2017)

NOOOO THIS IS ON U.S. , sadly i cant go T_T


----------



## Simo (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm definitely hoping to go....was fun, in past years!


----------



## OtterPriest (Nov 15, 2017)

So excited to go! It's gonna be my first furry convention!
(Was gonna be Anthrocon, but my friend convinced me to go to Furthemore)


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 16, 2017)

Thats great to hear, Otter! Only 155 days...


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 27, 2017)

Registration is now open!

Registration - Fur The More 2018


----------



## Simo (Jan 3, 2018)

OK, booked a room for Friday and Saturday! All excited now. This is a great, cozy con, and I love the way it takes place in one nice hotel. 

Anyone else going, from near or far?


----------



## Open_Mind (Jan 3, 2018)

I plan to go, but I still need to make my room reservation!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm a no go, I can only fly to one Con year and I already promised my gaming group that I would go to Gen Con


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm going to be there as well.  This will be my first convention ever (furry or otherwise).  I'm very new to the fandom and am hoping to have a great time, but my only concern is about how introverted I am.  Anyone have any advice on how to get the most of Fur The More?  I recently moved and now am fairly local to where this event is being hosted.


----------



## Open_Mind (Feb 3, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> I recently moved and now am fairly local to where this event is being hosted.


Welcome to the area!  Feel free to DM me if you have any questions... I've worked in DC for about 9 years. Would be happy to help you get your bearings in this crazy town.  FtM 2018 is my first con too.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 5, 2018)

Getting excited.


----------



## Simo (Feb 5, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Getting excited.



Hey there, I'll be there, as well, for the third time! It's a great con, very laid back, and there's many things to do, that are low key. It's all in one nice hotel, and so, that makes it cozy. There's an area called the zoo, where various fur-suiters hang out, giving out hugs, but only to those that want them, a vendors' room, an artists room, and lots of smaller 'panel' rooms on making fursuits and such. And also a board gaming room, and a video gaming room. And dancing, and talent shows...so don't be scared...it's very laid back, and I have a friend going, @Open_Mind , so if ya wanna say hi, we'll be around!


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 14, 2018)

Only 64 more days to go (i think i math-ed that right ).


----------



## Open_Mind (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm soooooo excited! 

And I'm not-going-to-even-make-an-attempt-to hide it!

I know, 
     I know, 
         I know I'm gonna go!
               gonna go!


----------



## abutag (Feb 24, 2018)

It's moderately local for me so I plan to go! If things work out which i doubt they won't.
I've heard so many good things, I'm really excited to go!


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Feb 24, 2018)

It’s somewhat local for me. Only problem is that I can’t drive and idk how to tell my family that I’d wanna go to a furry convention. They’d probably think I’m part of what outsiders think of us (aka csi/msa told about what we are rather than reality.)


----------



## Open_Mind (Feb 25, 2018)

@Amber_Sakura_Wolf ... I'm heading up from Fredericksburg. DM me if carpooling might be an option. I'll be staying at the con hotel


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Feb 28, 2018)

Well if we knew each other irl then I might think that. I might just ask if an adult friend would be around since I don’t feel comfortable going alone or with someone idk irl. I’d probably tell my dad eventually since I’ve dropped hints like making animal costumes, animal themed stuff everywhere, and of course casually wearing those costumes at any point when I wanna feel rebellious.


----------



## Open_Mind (Mar 1, 2018)

I'll be there with my son... he is as excited as I am 


Will be fun


----------



## RailRide (Mar 1, 2018)

Simo said:


> ..., a vendors' room, an artists room....,



I originally looked into this one since it would be the same trip I'd take to FA:U, except for getting off the Metro in Tyson's Corner. But I usually do artist's alley as a focal point of my con activities, and I didn't see anything on their website to indicate they had one.

---PCJ


----------



## Open_Mind (Mar 2, 2018)

@Simo is our resident expert on this con. Maybe he knows if there will be an artist's alley at this one...?


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Mar 2, 2018)

Only 49 days  to until FTM.   I think there is an artist alley:
Artist Alley - Fur The More 2018


----------



## Simo (Mar 2, 2018)

RailRide said:


> I originally looked into this one since it would be the same trip I'd take to FA:U, except for getting off the Metro in Tyson's Corner. But I usually do artist's alley as a focal point of my con activities, and I didn't see anything on their website to indicate they had one.
> 
> ---PCJ


@TheLaughingLion1 

Yep, Ditto what the Lion said! on there being an artist's alley: the times I went, there were actually two, not sure if this is still the case. The main and larger one was in a separate room, probably because some of the artists there did some NSFW material, but there was a smaller row or artists in the main lobby or 'zoo' are, where fruiterers and everyone just hung out. So there's certainly artists, and also, a few more making buttons and pins and such in the vendors area. Fun con, and very easy to get to, from the Metro stop it might be a 10 min walk, and there's a Wal-Mart next door, so you can stock your mini-fridge with groceries (and beer), and save a ton of money.

Well, a fun con, I'm guessing they may hit 1,200 furs this year; last year attendance was about 1,000. So big enough to be exciting, small enough to feel cozy : )


----------



## Rassah (Mar 2, 2018)

I really should stop by and bankrupt it again


----------



## Simo (Mar 3, 2018)

Rassah said:


> I really should stop by and bankrupt it again



How does one bankrupt a furry con?  Morally?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 4, 2018)

I may be staffing it depending on what a contact says.


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Mar 5, 2018)

I hope I can at least get photos of the con when it happens. I wish I could go, but I’d have to tell my family that I’m a furry, and Idk if they’d be ok with that.


----------



## Open_Mind (Mar 5, 2018)

@Amber_Sakura_Wolf , I hope you consider just describing it as an 'art appreciation festival' and going anyway. Even if only for a day.

It is completely different than Discord, the Forum, or Telegram. It is something you will always remember, and no pictures or video can do it justice. Good luck, friend!


----------



## abutag (Mar 5, 2018)

A bit late for the particular topic but there absolutely is an alley! Either that or I got into... something mysterious!

@Amber_Sakura_Wolf I do hope you're able to make it out! I'd second what @Open_Mind said, just say it's an art/fandom convention and see how that floats. Though "a convention for cartoon animals" sounds pretty defanged as well. Best of luck!


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Mar 5, 2018)

46 more days to go!


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Mar 6, 2018)

abutag said:


> A bit late for the particular topic but there absolutely is an alley! Either that or I got into... something mysterious!
> 
> @Amber_Sakura_Wolf I do hope you're able to make it out! I'd second what @Open_Mind said, just say it's an art/fandom convention and see how that floats. Though "a convention for cartoon animals" sounds pretty defanged as well. Best of luck!


Ok. Besides I joke about being a furry anyway with my friends to where if they have anything remotely furry related I’d ask them if they want to be one too (they always decline though.) Though I’d probably ask my dad if I don’t go and probably go to a furry con someday, but it might be a while.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Mar 12, 2018)

I may strap my gopro to my chest and record my experience at my first con.


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Mar 12, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> I may strap my gopro to my chest and record my experience at my first con.


That would be cool. I’d love to see what’s there to prepare for my first furry con. I just have to be able to drive on my own or with a friend. Unfortunately I don’t have irl friends who say they’re furries too.


----------



## Open_Mind (Mar 13, 2018)

_Admits to being a furry

 < .. happy dance .. >
_


----------



## Simo (Mar 15, 2018)

Well, it's getting closer! Looks like a good number of furs here are gonna be here; can't wait to meet anyone who wants to! Been twice, and an amazing, fun, friendly con with a bit of everything, and very polite staff; well run; crazy, but not so wild as to be a worry. 

This is gonna be great!


----------



## Rassah (Mar 17, 2018)

Simo said:


> How does one bankrupt a furry con?  Morally?



Oh, they asked me to do their accounting for one year, but I didn't get enough information and the books were a bit of a mess, so after that first year I didn't bother anymore. But FTM announced that last year was the first time they were in the black, meaning before that they had more debts than income, and people who don't know accounting or what a bankruptcy is, assumed that meant they were bankrupt until then (it was just debt though, which is normal for all start-up cons and companies). They also found out that I did accounting for one year, and decided it was my fault for "bankrupting" them. These were kinda stupid people, but I went along with it as a joke XD


----------



## Simo (Mar 18, 2018)

Rassah said:


> Oh, they asked me to do their accounting for one year, but I didn't get enough information and the books were a bit of a mess, so after that first year I didn't bother anymore. But FTM announced that last year was the first time they were in the black, meaning before that they had more debts than income, and people who don't know accounting or what a bankruptcy is, assumed that meant they were bankrupt until then (it was just debt though, which is normal for all start-up cons and companies). They also found out that I did accounting for one year, and decided it was my fault for "bankrupting" them. These were kinda stupid people, but I went along with it as a joke XD



Ah, I see. Yeah, I imagine it takes some time to get these things rolling, and though not designed to rake in huge profits, it has to hard just to break even, and keep debt lot. But good to hear the con in in the black; I found it to be a very fun, well run con, was there in 2015 and 2016. Attendance is steadily growing (I'm thinking this year will be over 1,200), and an 'overflow' hotel has been added. But for me, the con was big enough to have a diversity of activities, but small enough to feel cozy, and as if one wasn't simply lost in the crowd. I love that it's 'contained' in the main hotel, I find this gives a con a very homey feel, as you can just leave your room, hop the elevator, and me in the thick of things.

I recall Ricky told me he found AC to have a rather cold feel; having to take shuttles from various hotels, to this huge hall that felt like an over-sized, blase cafeteria. So I'm pretty excited about this con, and how it's set up; I'd love to go to BLFA or MFF, as they have similar arrangements.

Well, hope to see everyone there, who's going!


----------



## EdgarKingmaker (Mar 28, 2018)

I was thinking of going to FTM this year.  I've gone to AnthroCon a number of times, but not really many others.
I was looking at the Artists' Alley, but the table fee kinda worries me, so I'm thinking more of going as a normal attendee.
Just... gotta figure out where the best place to look for a ride/room share is.


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Apr 5, 2018)

I just hope to maybe go next year. I probably would be able to go without much judgement from peers. Plus I should have my first fursuit done by then. Maybe even my 2nd or 3rd depending on time.


----------



## Simo (Apr 5, 2018)

Ack, had to cancel here  

Not enough $$$$...hopefully next year. Was fun when I went in 2015 and 2016, though. I may be able to go down, for a day/night, but had to cxl the rooms, before I got charged. Ah, well. Guess there is the future, and it is a very fun con...


----------



## Open_Mind (Apr 5, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ack, had to cancel here


I'm so sorry Simo!


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Apr 8, 2018)

At least there’s next year. I should get my first suit done by then and maybe get 2 or 3 done. I just have to figure out Wings and the heads. I might make pairs of ears with headbands and wigs until when I figure it out. I also have no clue on if I’d keep em partials, 3/4, or fullsuits. Maybe I’d do interchangeable.


----------



## Open_Mind (Apr 17, 2018)

Just 3 more days!!!

*♡♡♡♡♡*


----------



## dojero (Apr 18, 2018)

I'm so excited to see everyone! I'll be in the artist alley this year. I'd love it of you came to say hi! This is my first time conning alone :I


----------



## Open_Mind (Apr 19, 2018)

Finally! 
*FTM2018* starts tomorrow... if you see an old greymuzzle wolf there, it just might be me.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Apr 20, 2018)

I’m there, waiting in the pre-registration line.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 20, 2018)

I’ve never been to a furry con, seeing that I’ve never been out of Asia.  

Please enlighten me on how fun a furry con can be.


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Apr 20, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I’ve never been to a furry con, seeing that I’ve never been out of Asia.
> 
> Please enlighten me on how fun a furry con can be.


I'd like to be filled in too. I've been to a small sci--fi convention, but I never went to a furry convention. I hope to in late 2018 to mid 2019 when I hopefully can go to one.


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 22, 2018)

I can’t go so what is it like?


----------



## Open_Mind (Apr 22, 2018)

DaWaffleWolf said:


> I can’t go so what is it like?


@Amber_Sakura_Wolf 
Warning... long post ahead! 

As I write this, it is 2am early Sunday morning here at *Fur the More 2018*. The last two days have been absolutely amazing. Is the first Con I have been to, and I can promise that no amount of watching YouTube videos, internet live streams, or going to local furmeets, can possibly convey the experience of being here. Combine that with me still being relatively new to the fandom, and I found myself in wide-eyed wonder. I don't know how many of these events I will get to go to, but I know there is something uniquely special about the first one. About seeing someone in a full fursuit for the first time, just outside the hotel doors and shouting "there's one!" Then realizing there are _dozens_ of them just inside!

The first hug you get, within minutes arriving. Seeing the incredible variety of colors and shapes and sizes. Being surrounded by hundreds of people, just as excited as you are.  Seeing so many people _truly happy_, all around you... that is something that I will remember always.

At this Con, there was a lot to see and do. One room was filled with dozens and dozens of different kinds of video gaming systems.  There was another room set aside to just tabletop games ... And they had more than a hundred to choose from. Later on Friday there was a rave with excellent DJ ... and my son danced until they turned the lights off at 2 a.m.  The next day was the fursuit parade, and when I watched the video later I counted almost 300 fursuiters in it!  Later came the much-anticipated fursuit dance competition in a huge Ballroom, which might have been my favorite part of everything so far. After watching the amazing and talented people dance, and just after the awards were handed out, they opened up the floor and let anyone who wanted to get in the middle. They turned on the music, and it became a beautiful scene of bouncing dancing happy furries that almost filled the room! I started a video call to my friend @CEVR-1996 in Portugal so he could share the moment with me. I smiled so much my cheeks hurt.

There were special rooms set aside to talk about lots of different things, from drawing art to making fursuits or writing stories. There were video game tournaments. There was a Dealer's Den, where you could meet and talk with dozens of incredible artists and vendors of every kind. 

In between everything, as you walked from place to place, were dozens and dozens of fursuiters. Some full, some partial, but everywhere around you is smiles, and laughter. People taking pictures and having a great time! ♡♡  On Saturday night there was a fantastic band whose songs made us laugh and cheer and even cry.  My son stayed out at the gaming room until late into the night.

We will now catch a few hours of sleep, then tomorrow there is more fun including the Fursuit Games, the Floor Wars, more video game tournaments, and the closing ceremonies. I wouldn't be surprised at all if I even cried when it ended. It is hard to go back to the "real world" after getting to spend a few days in this almost magical place where you can be anything you want to be. 

I hope this gave you some small taste of what it is like. I hope your first Con is as wonderful as mine was. 

óÓÒò


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

Sounds great! I’m not a fur suit kind of guy so I don’t know if I should go, but it does sound like a blast!


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Apr 22, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> @Amber_Sakura_Wolf
> Warning... long post ahead!
> 
> As I write this, it is 2am early Sunday morning here at *Fur the More 2018*. The last two days have been absolutely amazing. Is the first Con I have been to, and I can promise that no amount of watching YouTube videos, internet live streams, or going to local furmeets, can possibly convey the experience of being here. Combine that with me still being relatively new to the fandom, and I found myself in wide-eyed wonder. I don't know how many of these events I will get to go to, but I know there is something uniquely special about the first one. About seeing someone in a full fursuit for the first time, just outside the hotel doors and shouting "there's one!" Then realizing there are _dozens_ of them just inside!
> ...


Excellent description!  This was my first con too and I cannot even describe how friendly and helpful everyone was. I definitely think it can only get even better as you make more friends and connections within the fandom too!  This was also my first time seeimg a fursuit in person and it was amazing (i took so many pictures and videos). Also, I didn’t think of myself as one who would necessarily want a fursuit, especially when considering the financial commitment, but now im super pumped to do some research to begin planning commission suit-parts of my fursona.

Also, @Open_Mind , did you happen to have someone show you and your son how to take video and pictures at the same time on your phone,  right before the parade?? If so, that young bearded gentleman was me.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> Excellent description!  This was my first con too and I cannot even describe how friendly and helpful everyone was. I definitely think it can only get even better as you make more friends and connections within the fandom too!  This was also my first time seeimg a fursuit in person and it was amazing (i took so many pictures and videos).
> 
> Also, @Open_Mind , did you have someone show you how to take video and pictures at the same time,  right before the parade??


Do you use an iPhone or any Apple products? Because I know how


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Apr 22, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Do you use an iPhone or any Apple products? Because I know how


I don’t  need to know how, i just happened to help a father and son with that right before the furry parade and I’m curious if i unwittingly met open_mind.


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Apr 22, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> @Amber_Sakura_Wolf
> Warning... long post ahead!
> 
> As I write this, it is 2am early Sunday morning here at *Fur the More 2018*. The last two days have been absolutely amazing. Is the first Con I have been to, and I can promise that no amount of watching YouTube videos, internet live streams, or going to local furmeets, can possibly convey the experience of being here. Combine that with me still being relatively new to the fandom, and I found myself in wide-eyed wonder. I don't know how many of these events I will get to go to, but I know there is something uniquely special about the first one. About seeing someone in a full fursuit for the first time, just outside the hotel doors and shouting "there's one!" Then realizing there are _dozens_ of them just inside!
> ...


That sounds amazing. I can’t wait to go to my first furry convention. Too bad it’s still quite far away. Hopefully there will be more conventions close by someday.


----------



## Open_Mind (Apr 23, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> If so, that young bearded gentleman was me.


That is absolutely amazing... I'm almost sure it was! I was the one acting like a five-year-old at Christmas, saying how wonderful all the suits looked and saying "Wow! Wow!" over and over again ♡♡

It was amazing to meet you (even if I didn't know it) and thank you so much for your help! It was an excellent Con.


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 23, 2018)

Sounds Amazing!!!


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Apr 24, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> That is absolutely amazing... I'm almost sure it was! I was the one acting like a five-year-old at Christmas, saying how wonderful all the suits looked and saying "Wow! Wow!" over and over again ♡♡
> 
> It was amazing to meet you (even if I didn't know it) and thank you so much for your help! It was an excellent Con.



It was great!  Ever since i got home, all i can think of is “which other fur conventions can I potentially get time off for”. I’m thinking i should be able to go to Fursonacon and FA United. Thinking about FurReality since I’m from that area and would have somewhere to stay (and see family and friends too). Idk. I definitely loved it and need more.  Maybe next time I’ll remember to say “hello” while I’m actually in front of you. Lol


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

TheLaughingLion1 said:


> It was great!  Ever since i got home, all i can think of is “which other fur conventions can I potentially get time off for”. I’m thinking i should be able to go to Fursonacon and FA United. Thinking about FurReality since I’m from that area and would have somewhere to stay (and see family and friends too). Idk. I definitely loved it and need more.  Maybe next time I’ll remember to say “hello” while I’m actually in front of you. Lol


I hope I can go to one soon. I’ll have to learn how to drive first and idk if I’ll have to tell my family that I wanna go to a furry convention. It’s not much of a secret considering that I make costumes if I have time, plus I know more than they do on sewing things.


----------

